# 1994 Nissan Altima GXE Torque Specs



## MattSF415 (Feb 1, 2015)

Torque specs needed:

1) axle nut

2) tie rod end castle nut

3) lower strut bolts

4) lug nuts

As you can probably tell, I'll be replacing both axles, axle seals, and outer tie rods. 

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thank you,
Matt


----------

